# What did you pay for your 2012 Roubaix?



## t_togh (Aug 9, 2008)

2012 Expert...LBS is quoting $3500 for stock bike. I will likely upgrade wheels and they will give a $250 credit which sounds fair for wheels that are close to 1900 grams.

So $3500 As is.

$3250 without the wheels.


----------



## roadworthy (Nov 11, 2011)

Prices are on their website. A Robaix Pro frame is $2K if your bike shop cuts you a bit of a deal. Since I change everything from a stock bike anyway.....carbon stem, handlebar...saddle, etc, I prefer to build frameset up with Campy. The stock bikes are nice however...I like the DuraAce bike personally. You will enjoy the bike.
Post a pic when you get it.


----------



## Cyclin Dan (Sep 24, 2011)

Plus one for a complete build. Just did a new S-Works Tarmac with full Campagnolo Super Record 11. Everyone built to order. I'll never buy a complete bike off the shelf again.


----------



## Antonio Araujo (Feb 13, 2012)

My Roubaix Apex Compact 2012 full stock was 1800€ (5% discount + free bottle and cage )


----------



## Devastazione (Dec 8, 2011)

2012 Expert,listed price Euro 3200,discounted Euro 2700. Can't complain.


----------



## dougrocky123 (Apr 12, 2006)

*Mikes Bikes*

We have a chain of bike shops here in central CA called Mikes Bikes. They are mainly Specialized and list all stock and prices on their website. Its a good place to go to see about what price you can get off msrp.Most of the other shops carrying Specialized in the area match Mikes price. Last time I looked I think the Expert was going for $3499. The big difference is Mikes have a sale 3 or 4 times a year and they knock another 10% off their usual sale price. Thats the the price I take to my LBS to see if they want to match ( and they usually do better!)


----------



## Optimus (Jun 18, 2010)

t_togh said:


> 2012 Expert...LBS is quoting $3500 for stock bike. I will likely upgrade wheels and they will give a $250 credit which sounds fair for wheels that are close to 1900 grams.
> 
> So $3500 As is.
> 
> $3250 without the wheels.


Where are you located first?


----------



## t_togh (Aug 9, 2008)

Optimus....in Eugene, OR.


----------



## BikerNutz77 (Sep 10, 2011)

Bought my Roubaix Pro frameset for less than $2k (with free BG Fit). Built entire bike with Ultegra, Ritchey Carbon products, Blackburn Carbon cages, Look Keo2Max pedels, and Conti GP4000s tires for just under $4k. Using existing Pro-Lite wheels until this Spring. Stock build on website was $5k. Have to say it's one, *****in bike.


----------

